# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] επισκευη μεγαφωνου

## p270

καλησπέρα 

ξέρουμε κάποιον που να κάνει περιέλιξη σε μεγάφωνα Αθήνα πάντα

----------


## xifis

> καλησπέρα 
> 
> ξέρουμε κάποιον που να κάνει περιέλιξη σε μεγάφωνα Αθήνα πάντα



Καλα εισαι καλλιθεα κ δεν ξερεις τον Γουσετη?Διπλα απτην εκκλησια του Αγ Γεωργιου,πριν το ελ πασο.

----------


## sv9gph

Πέτρος Μιλανακης. Αριστειδου10-12, Αθήνα 2ος όροφος 210 3254840 τηλέφωνο μετά τις 11 . τι μεγάφωνο είναι ?

----------


## p270

> Καλα εισαι καλλιθεα κ δεν ξερεις τον Γουσετη?Διπλα απτην εκκλησια του Αγ Γεωργιου,πριν το ελ πασο.


καλημερα δεν τον θυμομουν καθολου φιλε

----------


## p270

> Πέτρος Μιλανακης. Αριστειδου10-12, Αθήνα 2ος όροφος 210 3254840 τηλέφωνο μετά τις 11 . τι μεγάφωνο είναι ?


ειναι μεγαφωνο 7'' απο PROAC 3.8

----------


## chipakos-original

Ο Πανταζόπουλος ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει ακόμη...??Φυσικά δεν μιλάω για τον Παύλο αλλά ίσως τον γιό του.

----------

